# Wanted:  Similar Vintage Soda Bottles



## new2bottles (Dec 21, 2018)

I only started collecting but have managed to come by a fair few.  Please offer me similar ones:  ornate, elaborate, Art Deco, etc.  I want more!  Thank you.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 22, 2018)

I have a Royal Crown cola that is aqua, and has some ribs and such on the side. ACL is missing though, and I think you wouldn't want that. If you are willing to wait for six months, I know  a place that I have to go to has many art deco, and funny looking ACL designs. I used to have a bunch, but I sold them all in the past. I'll be on the look out for ya!

I'll post pics of two, you may like.


----------



## RCO (Dec 22, 2018)

your best bet is to check local antique malls or out of town antique malls if you don't mind traveling a bit .

sometimes you can find these online but shipping is often as much as the price of the bottle


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 22, 2018)

RCO said:


> your best bet is to check local antique malls or out of town antique malls if you don't mind traveling a bit .
> 
> sometimes you can find these online but shipping is often as much as the price of the bottle




Spot on advice.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 22, 2018)

I love your collection so far. I have something you might be into. I have an extra Bob's 1956 soda bottle similar to this one in my album. I'd be willing to part with it.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/album.php?albumid=133


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you, but I've got a really nice example already.  It's the sort of thing I'm going for though.  But the more insanely elaborate the better.  The more ridiculous, the better.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 23, 2018)

I have a really nice one to trade.  It is absolutely MINT, perfect, probably never used.  Circled is a seam, NOT case wear.  More pics if you need them.  Also for purchase.  $30+


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 23, 2018)

Hmm, I am afraid I don't have anything "crazy". During the winter is when I kick around for bottles the most, so i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Bob_Stahr (Dec 26, 2018)

You should try to locate Brian Wade's book Deco Soda Bottles printed back in 2003.

Do you have a Graf Zep from Milwaukee?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 28, 2018)

Bob_Stahr said:


> Graf Zep from Milwaukee?



Boy would I like to find one of those!


----------



## Dawson88910813 (Jan 7, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> I only started collecting but have managed to come by a fair few.  Please offer me similar ones:  ornate, elaborate, Art Deco, etc.  I want more!  Thank you.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 7, 2021)

Dawson88910813 said:


> New member


Welcome to Antique Bottles.  Collect what you like.  Like what you collect.  Remember that bottles are just stuff.  The true treasure is not bottles, but friends.  Hope you acquire many. This is a good place to find them.


----------



## Skadman4 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have several more. Just don't have pictures with me on my phone atm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice ones, but I’ve got them already.  I’ve got around a 1000 now.  They have to be really exceptional, rarity and condition, for me to need them.











 for me to need them.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 8, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I have several more. Just don't have pictures with me on my phone atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ones all.  Might buy Dr. Pepper, but not as a single bottle.  Shipping just too much.  Thank you.


----------



## Skadman4 (Jan 8, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> Nice ones all. Might buy Dr. Pepper, but not as a single bottle. Shipping just too much. Thank you.


I believe there are two possible three, and we can work out making it worth your while. I have to go down and get the others pictures. Anything particular or from a certain town?

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 9, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I believe there are two possible three, and we can work out making it worth your while. I have to go down and get the others pictures. Anything particular or from a certain town?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


In particular, condition is a high priority.  Frankly, these days it’s pretty hard for me to find a soda bottle that I want, because I’ve got so many already.  If I get any more, they practically have to be like this.


----------

